# ISPConfig ClamAV 0.93 Update



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

In ClamAV 0.92 wurden einige Sicherheitslücken entdeckt. Der Folgende Patch aktualisiert ClamAV unter ISPConfig 2.2.22 auf Version 0.93

Installation
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Auf der Shell als root User einloggen und dann die Folgenden Befehle ausführen


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig_clamav-0.93.tar.gz
tar xvfz ispconfig_clamav-0.93.tar.gz
cd compile_clamav
./compile
```
ISPConfig 2.2.23 wird demnächst veröffentlicht. Wenn der obige Patch eingespielt wurde, ist ein Update auf ISPConfig 2.2.23 nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Ben (12. Nov. 2008)

Da gleiches auch für Clamav 0.94 gilt und ein Fix auf 0.94.1 bereit steht, habe ich basierend auf der clamav.conf und freshclam.conf aus ISPConfig 2.2.27, welches clamav 0.94 mitbringt das o.g. Paket aktualisiert und kann hier heruntergeladen werden: http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig_clamav-0.94.1.tar.gz



> cd /tmp
> wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig_clamav-0.94.1.tar.gz
> tar -xzvf ispconfig_clamav-0.94.1.tar.gz
> cd compile_clamav
> ./compile


Da es zwischen clamav 0.93.x und 0.94.x ein paar Zusatzfunktionen gibt würde ich dieses Update nur empfehlen, wenn ihr bereits auf dem Versionstand von clamav 0.94 seid, kann natürlich aber auch sein, daß es dann evtl. zu Problemen kommt...


----------



## ellis (15. Nov. 2010)

Die neueren Versionen kann man aber verwenden, oder ?


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2010)

Die obigen Infos sind veraltet (aus 2008) und beziehen sich nicht auf aktuelle Software oder Clamav Versionen.


----------

